# 2005 SE X Trail for Sale



## Garfield (Jun 29, 2005)

Dear All,

Its unfortunate that I have to leave Canada for good, but again moving back to India is a job that I can't digest yet.

I now have to part with my very own 2005 Nissan X Trail, SE model.

I purchased it in Edmonton in August of 2005 and it has the following

X Trail - SE
13581 Km as I write this note
All features with the X Trail
Undercarriage Coated.

Now the price, I will be very honest, I do very bad with bargains, so All I am going to say is that I want what I owe on it. I don't want to make even a SINGLE DOLLAR PROFIT on this deal. You will not find a X Trail with this less Kms anywhere in Canada for the price I am asking for, so Please help a brother here, I don't want the delears to make profit here, I rather see it go to a X Trail lover with a good bargain.

$ 26,500.00 is what is left, so eiter cash /Cheque or Take over payments, what ever works for you guys.

I would like for it to go before July bit again, if its a month later, I don't really mind.

So Please let me know if you are intrested. You can e mail me at "[email protected]"

Best Regards,

Venky


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

What colour is the car and where are you located? Options? Stick or auto?

Tony


----------

